# Anyone know anything about a 1989 Hunter 30'?



## crewgypsy (Oct 4, 2008)

Would appreciate any insight into purchasing a 1989 Hunter 30'. This boat has an appealing split transom, diesel engine, very nice interior, with original sails, and only some surface hairline cracks into the gelcoat, which I was told was due to the overly thick coverage of gelcoat for that year. On subsequent boats, the gelcoat problem was fixed by a thinner layer. The boat just needs a good overall waxing, has not been sailed in 2 years. 

One of the attributes this boat has is a very nice extended transom, with the option to take out the teak seat in the middle for easy access to swimmers and a swim ladder. 


On any boat I am seriously considering, I would most certainly get a good marine survey of the boat before finalizing the deal.

Any handling insights, would be appreciated.

In the past I have owned and raced a Laser, Sailboard, Hobie 16', and recently crewed aboard a cs 30, Benetteau 10-R, in races on Lake Ontario. I would like a sailboat to enjoy for daysailing, as well as overnights. I do not consider a Hunter 30 as race potential-and at any rate, have not skippered a large boat in any race.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks 

CrewGypsy


----------



## starrynite (Aug 3, 2009)

We purchased our 1989 Hunter 30 six weeks ago and so far are loving her. She is our first boat to personally own but I have sailed with my parents on both Aloha 28 and 34's. My husband raced on a CS36 back in the late 70's early 80's.
We find that she sails fine for a boat built for comfort. She points fairly decently. We are still learning what she is capable of since the weather has prevented us from getting out as often as we would like.
The only downside I have found is that because of the walk-through transom (which we love for swimming, getting in and out of dinghy etc.) that the cockpit is small. If you are only two sailing this isn't a problem. However, we took friends out several weeks ago, six of us in total, and we were playing "musical chairs" to try to get people out of the way to get to the sheets to adjust our sails. When in port six isn't a problem but unless some of the guests are comfortable going forward whilst undersail, I wouldn't recommend it.
The only other thing I find is that the table in the salon is big making getting into the starboard settee ackward at times. This problem can be solved by using a smaller table which came with our boat. I think the owners before us had it made.
The aft cabin is quite roomy for two but I would only put two children in the v-berth or two very intimate adults.:laugher 
I hope this helps, happy hunting!!


----------



## steve1ebryant (Aug 16, 2010)

*1989 Hunter 30-I love mine!*

Based on your comments and the expirence I have had with my 1989 Hunter 30, buy the boat.

. . . the above comment includes: if the boat is sound, all the better; and/or, if you can get some concession in the dealings, (as a result of the marine survey findings) i.e., drop the price a little, throw in a little something extra in the negotiating, you will more than likely be hugely happy with the boat
Best of Luck to you,
Steve


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey, welcome Steve. Your info and that thread will be useful for folks looking for an 89 Hunter 30, but the original poster posted that a year and a half ago, and then left us to wonder what happened.


----------

